# And the winner is....



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Ziggy's Pro Shampoo and Pro Conditioner!!! I have been searching for the perfect shampoo and conditioner for Lizzie and this is it! I like the Pure Paws, too, but her coat was so easy to comb out today with the Ziggy's and it feels soft and not dry. I used them both full strength.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooooooooo!!!! SOOOO happy for you as I am in the 'searching' mode and KNOW how difficult it can be to get just the right combo!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I have to try the Ziggy products. So many people like them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lynne - did you just bathe her today? There have been some I have liked right away but they didn't hold up well after a few days. If it was today that you bathed her, could you report after a few more days to see if you still love the products?

So far, my favorite shampoo has been the Pure Paws Reconstructing Shampoo (or whatever it is) combined with my human ISO HydraCondition, especially for Augie. He feels clean for quite some time and is incredibly easy to comb out when wet as well as dry. We boarded Augie and Finn for a week and they got a bath before they were sent home. Finn looks like a 50 lb dog! So clean and fluffy, but this morning he managed to pee on his legs and now he stinks. I think I should have had them clip his stomach hair. I think Augie looks better when I do him. But the two boys don't have the same type of hair, AT ALL. At least, what they used is low fragrance. And they trimmed Finn's foot pad hair for me too as he squiggles too much for me.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Linda, yes I just bathed her this morning. I will let you know how her hair feels in a few days and if it gets knotty. Actually, for her last bath I used TropiClean and her hair felt great and hardly knotted (a word?) and has been easy to comb. 

I like the Pure Paws, too, but so far I today I like the Ziggy's better.

Do your boys do well being boarded? We leave in 2 weeks and Lizzie is going to stay with a family who watches small non shedding dogs. She will be there with their Cairn Terrier and will be able to sleep with one of the kids. She went yesterday while I got my hair done and did well. I am SO nervous though!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be curious to hear what you think after a few days. I might have to just order it up as well! I have a 'collection' going - no lie.  You know, there just might be something out there I like better than what I have here! 

I would prefer to have someone who could come in and stay with my guys AND my birds when we are gone, but the gal that used to do that for me no longer lives here and I haven't found anyone else. But, yes, they have done OK with boarding. This is the longest we have boarded Finn, and neither one of them seem any worse for the wear. I get a good feeling when I go into this place; they also groom and sell dog-related foods and things like leashes, collars, bags, etc. Actually, they boys probably have more fun there than they do at home, because they get to play with the other dogs who come in for day care, and they are separated into large dog groups and small dog groups. It is a humming place, people and dogs coming in and out quite frequently and the employees really seem to care for the dogs. This last time, I did ask that they keep Finn, especially, brushed out as he is starting to mat some - of course, at extra charge. They said they brushed both boys every day, and their coats were in good shape when I picked them up. They did have to separate them at times as Finn kept ripping on Augie's topknot and just won't leave him alone. Man, I sure hope he gets over this phase as he gets through puppyhood. Because he has done major damage to Augie's coat. Meanwhile, HIS looks quite nice. Finn is a stinker!  But, man, has he got personality to spare!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I might add that the first times I left Augie anywhere or when I had someone come in and we were gone, I was a WRECK! The first time I left him, I cried halfway across the state. Until the lady I boarded him with called me on the cell phone and reported that he was doing great, was exploring and had eaten (and generally didn't miss me at all - is what I heard). But after that, I relaxed. I would have been more nervous with leaving Finn at this age, but I was leaving Augie too so I didn't feel he was alone. It does get easier after the first few times!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I just imagine in my head all the things that could go wrong! This woman dog sits a lot of dogs and she is a friend of the receptionist at our orthodontist. She does not have a fenced yard and the dogs always go out on a leash. I don't have a fenced yard either, so I shouldn't worry.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am SO with you Lynne, we are leaving Tillie for the first time with a non family member soon and I am a nervous wreck!! I think I had an easier time leaving my kids for the first time than I am having leaving my Tillie ... LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

does Pure Paws smell good?
I am getting ready to finally order some new supplies and am going to get the Bio-Groom whitening shampoo, but haven't decided which conditioner would be best...?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Tammy, the pure paws smells clean. It is not perfumey. The conditioner in the tub smells really nice. 

Evidently our local pet store used to sell BioGroom because I found some waterless cat shampoo in my laundry room. I used it on Lizzie's beard last week They don't have it anymore-they have their own line now. It would be so nice to be able to go to the store and smell all of these and compare.

I know what you mean about leaving the dog. I am a nervous wreck. Plus, I am planning all this stuff in my head-I doubled her food recipe this week and will again next week. I usually make her food every Monday and don't want to do it the day after we get home. After next week I will be set until the end of November. I am getting a routine down and my kitchen looks like a small bomb went off in it. When I first started it looked like a large bomb went off!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I got the Ziggy's shampoo and conditioner and have used it twice now. It has a nice fresh smell that usually lasts for a few days but DH has been taking them for walks lately so it didn't last quite as long on McGee. Abby still smells good! You might want to watch their website since I got it when it was "buy the shampoo and get the conditioner for free" sale. I think it is more expensive than BioGroom, though, so I may go back to that when it's gone. I still like the Cure Care conditioner from Sally's beauty supply that Dale told me about. It was less than ten dollars for a gallon! I just pour it on and let it sit for a bit and rinse it out. It's not heavy which is what works for Abby since her hair is so thin. I used it on McGee this time, too, and his wasn't as wild as usual!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to try the cure care! the price is right. sounds like it is good on different types of coats. Zoey's hair is very thin but really full we call her puff ball.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha seriously Lynne! LOL, I always cook for Tillie during the day when no one is home... that way they don't SEE the small bomb that exploded in the kitchen! 
I have to figure out how to get her food to stay frozen while we travel for 10 hrs.... I am working on that over the next few weeks... because if it DOESN"T stay frozen, then the serving sizes are going to be all mushed together! LOL oi vey. 
That Cure Care does sounds very good... do they have anything smaller than a GALLON? LOL I haven't even gotten through my 12 oz of Plum silky that I got last YEAR! LOL ... maybe I don't use enough conditioner?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha seriously Lynne! LOL, I always cook for Tillie during the day when no one is home... that way they don't SEE the small bomb that exploded in the kitchen!
> I have to figure out how to get her food to stay frozen while we travel for 10 hrs.... I am working on that over the next few weeks... because if it DOESN"T stay frozen, then the serving sizes are going to be all mushed together! LOL oi vey.
> That Cure Care does sounds very good... do they have anything smaller than a GALLON? LOL I haven't even gotten through my 12 oz of Plum silky that I got last YEAR! LOL ... maybe I don't use enough conditioner?


I go threw more conditioner than shampoo I'm always hoping if I put a bunch on maybe it wont be so hard to comb out. The price is so good and you could use it on your family hair too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha seriously Lynne! LOL, I always cook for Tillie during the day when no one is home... that way they don't SEE the small bomb that exploded in the kitchen!
> I have to figure out how to get her food to stay frozen while we travel for 10 hrs.... I am working on that over the next few weeks... because if it DOESN"T stay frozen, then the serving sizes are going to be all mushed together! LOL oi vey.
> That Cure Care does sounds very good... do they have anything smaller than a GALLON? LOL I haven't even gotten through my 12 oz of Plum silky that I got last YEAR! LOL ... maybe I don't use enough conditioner?


Just put it in a cooler with the freezer packs and maybe ice (?)

I will have to try this Ziggy's!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, the Cure Care does come in a smaller bottle, Tammy! I tried that first before getting the gallon! Then I can pour it into the smaller bottle to use in the bath. And yes, Suzi, I have used it on my hair, too!!! It is odorless so is great for those that don't like a lot of fragrance on their dogs. I poured more than usual this last time because my lid was clogged so had to take it off so it was much harder to control the amount. I always figure since it's cheap I can be more generous!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am going to get the Cure Care for me and Lizzie. I use a lot of conditioner on both of us. I find Sally Beauty to be overwhelming. I was just there last Saturday, too. My DD19 has hair extensions and they were falling out so I bought the tool to put them back in.

Tammy, are you taking Tillie 10 hours to a sitter?


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I am going to get the Cure Care for me and Lizzie. I use a lot of conditioner on both of us. I find Sally Beauty to be overwhelming. I was just there last Saturday, too. My DD19 has hair extensions and they were falling out so I bought the tool to put them back in.
> 
> Tammy, are you taking Tillie 10 hours to a sitter?


Tillie is coming to stay with me, Riley and Zoey!!! I don't live that far from Disneyland where Tammy and family will be vacationing so she is going to hang out with us for a few days.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahooo! yup! Tillie gets to go on vacation!!  We are so thankful for Debbie's graciousness and willingness to watch Tillie for us!!

I'm going to look into the Cure Care... I wonder if they sell it online?

Debbie, what do you use on Zoey and Riley? Are their coats similar or different from each other??


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> wahooo! yup! Tillie gets to go on vacation!!  We are so thankful for Debbie's graciousness and willingness to watch Tillie for us!!
> 
> I'm going to look into the Cure Care... I wonder if they sell it online?
> 
> Debbie, what do you use on Zoey and Riley? Are their coats similar or different from each other??


I use Plum Silky shampoo and Chris Christensen conditioner. Riley has a silky coat and Zoey has a cottony coat. I like the products, but I have not tried many others.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

dbeech said:


> Tillie is coming to stay with me, Riley and Zoey!!! I don't live that far from Disneyland where Tammy and family will be vacationing so she is going to hang out with us for a few days.


NO fair, Tillie gets to play with other havanese!

Tammy, we are going to Disney World in 10 days! I hope you guys have fun at Disneyland!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

dbeech said:


> Tillie is coming to stay with me, Riley and Zoey!!! I don't live that far from Disneyland where Tammy and family will be vacationing so she is going to hang out with us for a few days.





TilliesMom said:


> wahooo! yup! Tillie gets to go on vacation!!  We are so thankful for Debbie's graciousness and willingness to watch Tillie for us!!
> 
> I'm going to look into the Cure Care... I wonder if they sell it online?
> 
> Debbie, what do you use on Zoey and Riley? Are their coats similar or different from each other??


Oh, how FUN!!! Sounds like a great time ahead for ALL of you! It has been awhile since we've been to Disneyland, when our kids were young. It was such a great trip, we drove from SW Washington down, went to Sea World, Universal Studio and Disneyland and on the way back saw Winchester House (is that what it is called - where they were always building and had stairways that led to nothing, etc), and Hearst Castle. It really was a great trip and makes me so nostalgic to think of it when our boys were young and still at home.........


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, it is called the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, CA. My DH and I toured the mansion 10 years or so ago. It is a pretty amazing place.

http://winchestermysteryhouse.com/


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, it has been 2 days since the bath with Ziggy's. Right after her bath she went outside and played with her little friend. Running around having a great time. I did not comb her at all yesterday. I just combed her and she only had one tiny belly mat. Her hair still feels soft. So far I really like these products.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to start a note book! I have decided the next time I splurge it's going to be Ziggy. What's another couple bucks $19 shampoo I swear though I am going to use up what I already have. It will probably last another year! Maybe I'll send in for some samples.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I just ordered some Ziggy. I spend so much more on their products, combs and brushes than I ever spend on myself. Oh well, they are worth it!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oooooo, remind me to smell the ziggy's when we come down Debbie!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I just finished bathing and combing out Lizzie. I am still loving this shampoo and conditioner. Her coat has hardly had any knots since her last bath and I have only been combing her about every other day. The only reason I bathed her today is that she is going to the dog sitter on Sunday (sniff, sniff-I am excited for vacation but SO nervous about leaving her-will she think we abandoned her???)

I used it full strength. I diluted the pure paws-maybe I shouldn't. I have some of that left and may try it full strength when I get home.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for the report, Lynne! I love to try shampoos :biggrin1: so sounds like the Ziggy's might be next on the list! I do like the Pure Paws shampoo (don't have the conditioner) and my human conditioner together. I do dilute the shampoo. I don't dilute the conditioner.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I got my order of Bio groom super white yesterday! Although so far, I do NOT like the smell at ALL.  Haven't bathed her with it yet though.... I will report back once I try it for sure! I really want to try Pure Paws....


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how do the ingredients differ in a shampoo for white dogs verses the ingredients for a dog of another color??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

whimsy said:


> how do the ingredients differ in a shampoo for white dogs verses the ingredients for a dog of another color??


Evelyn, that is a good question, but if I remember correctly, most of the pet shampoos don't list the ingredients on the products. Evidently the manufacturers of pet products aren't required to the same way as they are with human products. I recall going through my STASH  of shampoos, etc, and finding only one I believe with the ingredients listed. Can't remember now which one.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am still loving this shampoo and conditioner. Now, it could be her age (21 months) but since I have starting using this she does not get knots or mats. I bathed her yesterday and it was the easiest comb out ever. Usually there are mats on her feet and nothing. She had only a couple of those tiny knots on her belly area.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

This is my third week using it and I love it too.


----------

